# Question On Large Capacity Mags



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Okay all you guys know that I Recently bought an AR with extra Mags, I am Not Sure about Leaving Ammo in the Mags for a period of time. Do I need to Only Load the mags Just before use or is it OK to leave them Stacked and Ready?

I have had an SKS for Quite a long Time but I have always Left the Ammo in the Clip Which May Not be the Right thing to Do, I just Don't Recall Reading or Hearing anyone talk about this Subject.

I know it may Be a personal Preference, But I was just thinking about Possible Negative effects on performance of the rifle.

I Value Your Opinions, So Lets Hear what you have to Say.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I leave several loaded at all times, i do try to remember to rotate them though. Quality mags won't usually have a problem with springs gaining a memory. Cheap ones however are a different story.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I leave several loaded at all times, i do try to remember to rotate them though. Quality mags won't usually have a problem with springs gaining a memory. Cheap ones however are a different story.


The Spare mags I bought were Pro Mag, Not sure of their Quality but the owner of the Store suggested them, I know however they are in Business to SELL Things. That is why I wanted to ask Questions and see What everyone Else on Here was doing and using.


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

if you unload them all the time right away it does help the springs, but to me its not worth it to me. just make sure a thirty round clip has 25 or less i would recommend. and yes i agree with the better mags wont have an issue. just what i've noticed.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i leave one loaded with factory rounds that i use for defense

the others stay unloaded untill the night before i plan on going out to shoot

then i grab me easy loader and watch the news and load the mags i plan on taking with me

i keep the factory mag that came with my DPMS for defensive purposes,the after market ones i use at the range

i figure the factory one is probably the best one i have,so i dont worry about spring memory


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I leave mine fully loaded all the time. General concensus is that loaded is fine, empty is fine. It's loading and unloading that works the spring thus wearing them out.


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> I leave mine fully loaded all the time. General concensus is that loaded is fine, empty is fine. It's loading and unloading that works the spring thus wearing them out.


This is the same I have been told. I have quite a few pistol mags that have been for the most part fully loaded and have functioned like they should for the 10+ years I have had them. I have had the same results with a few of AR mags I got when I picked my AR up in '05.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I keep mine only about half full and ready for hunting and range as well defense, should not need that many to start out with each.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I keep one 40 round mag fully loaded for the MK-90 all the time the rest are empty until I need them. The S&W 9mm mags are loaded ALL the time and have been for several years, same with the Cobray 9mm, 5 30 round mags loaded all the time. Never had any feed issues with any of them.


----------



## enderst (Oct 7, 2012)

funny this question came up, i seen this during my lunch break


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

enderst said:


> funny this question came up, i seen this during my lunch break


Hey I appreciate it I feel much better about Leaving at least One fully ready to rock and roll! Only if needed for Home Defense!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> i leave one loaded with factory rounds that i use for defense
> 
> the others stay unloaded untill the night before i plan on going out to shoot
> 
> ...


Exactly what I had in mind on doing, I feel that the Factory One would be the most reliable one in a Defensive Situation.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well if i ever need to use my AR for home defense it will have the factory mag in it

like i said i keep that one loaded just for that purpose

if it fails to load the second shot,my .45 is on my hip when i am awake and on my night stans when sleeping

so if i need a second shot,it will be with that if my factory AR mag fails me

i know my sig wont let me down


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

Metalurgically speaking leaving the magzine loaded will not damage the spring if it was properly heat treated. If it was not properly heat treated you will know in pretty short order. Like Hikock 45 said it is the cycling of the spring that will wear them down. The best analogy I have heard was look at all the old cars. They sit on their springs all day long. You don't see them sagging from just sitting there.

Now the real damage is done when they are over-stressed or are taken past their yield point. A mag spring cannot go past its yield point unless you try to stretch it thinking it has compressed. This can cause damage and weaken the spring.


----------

